# Attitude seed bank



## Greenman (Mar 30, 2014)

Should I use the stealth shipping? Or what is sent with sweets option all about can I trust them to send what was ordered?, also I am on an extreme budget can anyone recommend a seed bank that's both quality and inexpensive, as well as reliable?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 30, 2014)

Attitude can be trusted to send what you order........ I've always choose stealth shipping....... I've  also ordered from Mandala seeds and Hemp depot with no problems.  

I've also heard singl seed centre is a good chioce for those on a budget because they sell by the seed. http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, IMO, you can trust them to send what you ordered.  I also opt for the stealth shipping.  I also order from Hemp Depot periodically, which is in Canada.


----------



## Greenman (Apr 14, 2014)

Ordered seeds from single seed centre used a pre paid card,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2014)

Cool, so what looked good?  What did you order?    

There really is no reason to order using a pre-paid credit card if you didn't have one prior.


----------



## Locked (Apr 14, 2014)

The Tude,  Hemp Depot, Single Seed Centre,  all good seed banks.  Herbies used to be on that list as well until they stopped shipping to the US.


----------



## Greenman (Apr 14, 2014)

Black jack, and thc bomb


----------



## tcbud (Apr 15, 2014)

I ordered this year, my seeds from Attitude.  Seven days later, shabaam, there they are in the mail.  I ordered the Coffee Mug, stealth mode.  Very impressed.  Two seeds did not pop, that was all I could complain about, but that happens with seeds sometimes.

Hope you run a journal here Greenman, lots of fun journals.

Good luck with your girls.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 15, 2014)

Many orders through the years with many cool non-pot related shirts from them. Love the 'Tude. They even sent me this really cool winter pullover, really well crafted...bonus.


A lil _*MOJO*_ for your upcoming passion.


----------



## Mr.420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Greenman, If your looking for a very reasonable seed bank I found one that I used and their stealthy way of shipping is Great!!!  All that you need to do is sign up and they add lots of free seeds, go to: ILOVETOGROWMARIJUANA.COM  and check them out! I had bad germination this past winter because it was so cold here, and I told them about it and they sent a whole new batch of seeds, Check It Out!!!
Good Luck, Peace, Mr.420
Let me know if you tried them.


----------



## Mr.420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Greenman, Forgot to tell you that my choice I ordered from ilovetogrowmarijuana.com was White Widow because they grow 3~4 ft. max. but very good bud! Peace, Mr.420
Be sure to have a HIGH!!! 4/20 am and 4/20 pm


----------



## Sherrwood (May 8, 2014)

I have ordered from Attitude many times over the last 7 years, never once did any issues occur with them, however once I received their empty box with a letter from customs saying the seeds were confiscated.
If you order the stealth shipping and you dont get it they will re-ship for free.
I learned that the hard way, lol. Spend the extra $.
Plus their t-shirts and mugs, which is part of their stealth shipping are actually quality made.


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2014)

I have many t shirts and a couple mugs. I agree Sherwood.


----------



## Greenman (May 11, 2014)

Oh yeah lol I got bcn diesel  from kannibia seeds too it's a feminised  photoperiod sativa strain I think, was a freebie so was speedy Gonzales  I'll definitely check out the link Mr.420 thank you!


----------



## Mr.420 (May 12, 2014)

GREENMAN this is for you and any one else looking for a new seed site, I gave the wrong name the correct name is: ilovegrowingmarijuana.com I just received another order a couple days ago, I placed the order on the 1st. and received the order the 10th., personally I think that is pretty damn good 10 days from Amsterdam to the USA! what do you think?
No one ever reply's to what I would post, so I usually don't put anything on here anymore, Peace, MR.420


----------



## Greenman (May 12, 2014)

Thank you, I'll soon be looking for seeds for my next grow probably gonna get a northern lights pack although this black jack I'm growing now is really shaping up I may get some more of those and try reg  photo seeds this time, I think I got my **** in a group ph level at 6.1,  GH  nutes high performance pack, bud candy just two plants due to lighting shortage20/4  light cycle, I change the water every week, this week I used rain water I will add a cal/mag supplement and maybe  some molasses in the last week of flower


----------

